
Weissman Score - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weissman_score
======
Double_a_92
Is there any mathematical reason for those logarithms? They just seem to cause
problems (i.e. when changing time units, or if the time is exactly 1,...).

I would say it should be like: W = alpha * r/r_std + (1-alpha) * T_std/T where
alpha defines if the compression or the speed is more important.

~~~
happythought
I imagine it’s to make the scale logarithmic like the Richter scale so that
it’s easier to visualize and compare compression algorithms at vastly
different magnitudes of efficiency.

------
cmpb
Any clue what the holdup is for production of new Silicon Valley episodes? I
just read they're not starting production of the new season until summer 2019,
and it's already been a year since the last season ended.

~~~
kyriakos
What do people in Silicon valley actually think about the TV Series? I don't
know anyone in the US startup scene to get first hand info but how close are
the ridiculous things that happen in that TV show to reality?

~~~
nextweek2
TJ Miller had a comment that they didn't like laughing at themselves (or
something to that effect). I cannot find the time index because I'm at work:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3RUflwPlH8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3RUflwPlH8)

------
kyriakos
there should be a reference to Middle Out compression algorithms.

